# Bowdenzug beschädigt Carbonrahmen (Cube Stereo 140 HPC Race 2021)



## Randel Burton (25. September 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

bei meinem Cube hat der Bowdenzug für die Vorderradbremse, nach drei Monaten und etwa 300km, die Lackierung bis aufs Carbon weggescheuert. Auf den Produktbildern sieht der Zug kürzer aus, sodass dieser keinen Kontakt herstellen kann.

*Frage: Ist der Zug ordnungsgemäß verlegt/ausgerichtet? *


Zugführung






Beschädigung





Produktbild von Cube


----------



## Deleted 124581 (25. September 2021)

Meiner Ansicht nach ist die Leitung lang genug, aber verdreht. 
Schwierig zu reklamieren, ich würde die Bremse demontieren und die Bremse ( Hebel mit Leitung)um die Achse drehen und schauen ob's passt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastl-axel (25. September 2021)

Randel Burton schrieb:


> ..*Ist der Zug ordnungsgemäß verlegt/ausgerichtet?..*


Nein, der gehört vor den anderen quer verlaufenden Zug der Variosattelstütze. Dazu am besten den Zug der Variosattelstütze aushängen und hinter der Bremsleitung durchführen oder den kompletten Hebel.


----------



## a-x-e-l (25. September 2021)

Das ist natürlich ärgerlich aber das Klappern ist dir doch aufgefallen, wenn die Bremsleitung am Steuerrohr klappert? Die Leitungen sind irgendwie immer viel zu lang. Bei meinem neuen Rad habe ich die mit Isolierband erst paarweise, also links-rechts zusammen und dann gemeinsam mit einem Kabelbinder mittig gebündelt. So, dass es die Leitungen nicht beschädigt.


----------



## fweik (26. September 2021)

sinus alba schrieb:


> Meiner Ansicht nach ist die Leitung lang genug, aber verdreht.
> Schwierig zu reklamieren, ich würde die Bremse demontieren und die Bremse ( Hebel mit Leitung)um die Achse drehen und schauen ob's passt....


Wenn Züge am Rahmen scheuern, dann sollte da ein Pflaster hin.
Die Länge ist für die Hersteller schwierig, endgültig zu bestimmen. Meist sind ja auch noch Spacer verbaut. Nachdem der Käufer die Lenkerhöhe fergelegt hat, sollte der Händler nochmals Hand anlegen. Meist wird ja auch ein Service nach wenigen Monaten angeboten. Schrauben kontrollieren usw. und Züge korrigieren.
So das Ideal.
bastl-axel: lieber schieben als stürzen


----------



## Randel Burton (26. September 2021)

Dank Euch für den ganzen Input. 



sinus alba schrieb:


> Meiner Ansicht nach ist die Leitung lang genug, aber verdreht.
> Schwierig zu reklamieren, ich würde die Bremse demontieren und die Bremse ( Hebel mit Leitung)um die Achse drehen und schauen ob's passt....


Das ist die, auch in meinen Augen, sinnvollste Annahme und Lösung. 
Reklamation läuft. Ich baue erst einmal nichts um. 




bastl-axel schrieb:


> Nein, der gehört vor den anderen quer verlaufenden Zug der Variosattelstütze. Dazu am besten den Zug der Variosattelstütze aushängen und hinter der Bremsleitung durchführen oder den kompletten Hebel.


Man kann den Bremszug durchaus vor den der Sattelstütze "klemmen", jedoch springt dieser wieder zum Rahmen hin wenn man links einlenkt. Muss ich mir nochmal im Detail ansehen.




a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich ärgerlich aber das Klappern ist dir doch aufgefallen, wenn die Bremsleitung am Steuerrohr klappert? Die Leitungen sind irgendwie immer viel zu lang. Bei meinem neuen Rad habe ich die mit Isolierband erst paarweise, also links-rechts zusammen und dann gemeinsam mit einem Kabelbinder mittig gebündelt. So, dass es die Leitungen nicht beschädigt.


Mir ist kein Klappern aufgefallen. 
Für alle weitern Räder hab ich das jetzt auf dem Schirm. Gute Idee. 




fweik schrieb:


> Wenn Züge am Rahmen scheuern, dann sollte da ein Pflaster hin.
> Die Länge ist für die Hersteller schwierig, endgültig zu bestimmen. Meist sind ja auch noch Spacer verbaut. Nachdem der Käufer die Lenkerhöhe fergelegt hat, sollte der Händler nochmals Hand anlegen. Meist wird ja auch ein Service nach wenigen Monaten angeboten. Schrauben kontrollieren usw. und Züge korrigieren.
> So das Ideal.
> bastl-axel: lieber schieben als stürzen


Das Fahrrad war beim Händler zum Service, dort hat es aber offensichtlich auch niemand bemerkt oder bemerken wollen (keine Unterstellung).


----------



## bastl-axel (26. September 2021)

fweik schrieb:


> So das Ideal.
> bastl-axel: lieber schieben als stürzen


Das ist aber was anderes. Meine Signatur lautet aber: "Stürzen ist keine Schande, aber schieben". Das bedeutet, dass man bei entsprechender Fahrweise schon mal stürzen kann, bzw. sogar darf, ohne sich zu blamieren, aber wer etwas mangelnder Fahrtechnik und/oder mangels Kondition nicht fahren kann, sondern schieben muss, sollte sich nicht MTBer nennen, sondern eher schämen.


----------



## aufgehts (26. September 2021)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> Das ist aber was anderes. Meine Signatur lautet aber: "Stürzen ist keine Schande, aber schieben". Das bedeutet, dass man bei entsprechender Fahrweise schon mal stürzen kann, bzw. sogar darf, ohne sich zu blamieren, aber wer etwas mangelnder Fahrtechnik und/oder mangels Kondition nicht fahren kann, sondern schieben muss, sollte sich nicht MTBer nennen, sondern eher schämen.


Was ein Unfug.....
Geh halt mal in die Alpen....


----------



## bastl-axel (26. September 2021)

Irgendwann ist auch bei mir der Punkt erreicht, wo ich doch schieben muss, aber den will ich so weit wie möglich hinausschieben, auch wenn mich dabei stramme Wanderer überholen.


----------



## Randel Burton (26. September 2021)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> Irgendwann ist auch bei mir der Punkt erreicht, wo ich doch schieben muss, aber den will ich so weit wie möglich hinausschieben, auch wenn mich dabei stramme Wanderer überholen.


Mich hat mal ein ü60 Jogger am Berg überholt 😎
Hat sich dann fürs "ziehen" bedankt. 

Und jetzt BTT Kinder ☺️


----------



## Randel Burton (27. September 2021)

PS: Kann man Eurer Einschätzung nach den Rahmen noch bedenkenlos fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastl-axel (27. September 2021)

Ist das eine ernst gemeinte Frage?


----------



## Quetscheblooz (27. September 2021)

Ich hole schon mal Popcorn


----------



## Randel Burton (27. September 2021)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> Ist das eine ernst gemeinte Frage?


Selbstverständlich.
Ich bin kein Fachmann und kann nicht abschätzen ob das problematisch ist, bzw. inwieweit dort das Carbon schon in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wurde.

Mir ist auch bewusst, dass ich hundertprozentige Sicherheit nur durch eine Prüfung erhalten werde.
Nichts desto trotz interessieren mich Eure Meinungen/Erfahrungen hierzu.


----------



## gamble (27. September 2021)

Zugführung ändern, evtl. Zug kürzen. Alternativ Patch auf die Scheuerstelle kleben um weiteren Materialabtrag zu vermeiden. Weiterfahren.

Wenn du jetzt Sorgen um die Stabilität hast, verbimmeln. Ein anderer wird sich freuen.


----------



## bastl-axel (27. September 2021)

Randel Burton schrieb:


> ..inwieweit dort das Carbon schon in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wurde.


Gar nicht, nur die obere Lackschicht ist weg.


----------



## Orbea-OIZ (27. September 2021)

Ok. Jeder fängt mal an und braucht Erfahrungen. Aber wenn ich doch überhaupt keinen Plan habe, warum kauft man sich solch ein Rad? Was ist denn, wenn dir mal ein Stein vors Unterrohr schlägt? Und, warum reklamierst du das fehlerhafte Verlegen des Zuges nicht bei deinem Händler?

Ich glaube, ich muß hier weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Randel Burton (27. September 2021)

Orbea-OIZ" data-source="post: 17687009"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Orbea-OIZ schrieb:


> Ok. Jeder fängt mal an und braucht Erfahrungen. Aber wenn ich doch überhaupt keinen Plan habe, warum kauft man sich solch ein Rad? Was ist denn, wenn dir mal ein Stein vors Unterrohr schlägt? Und, warum reklamierst du das fehlerhafte Verlegen des Zuges nicht bei deinem Händler?



Merkste selber, wa?


Orbea-OIZ" data-source="post: 17687009"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Orbea-OIZ schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ich muß hier weg



Darin sind wir uns einig.


----------



## aufgehts (27. September 2021)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> Irgendwann ist auch bei mir der Punkt erreicht, wo ich doch schieben muss, aber den will ich so weit wie möglich hinausschieben, auch wenn mich dabei stramme Wanderer überholen.


Jo, das ist immerhin eine realistische Einschätzung. 


bastl-axel schrieb:


> aber wer etwas mangelnder Fahrtechnik und/oder mangels Kondition nicht fahren kann, sondern schieben muss, sollte sich nicht MTBer nennen, sondern eher schämen.


Und das bleibt arrogante Selbstüberschätzung.


----------



## bastl-axel (27. September 2021)

aufgehts schrieb:


> Und das bleibt arrogante Selbstüberschätzung.


Nee, das ist die Wahrheit. Muss ich mich jetzt für mein Fahrkönnen schämen? 🙄


----------



## aufgehts (27. September 2021)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> Nee, das ist die Wahrheit. Muss ich mich jetzt für mein Fahrkönnen schämen? 🙄


Reden wir hier von alpin
S3/S4 oder wo genau musst  dich schämen .
Oder du schiebst bereits bei S2 ...
Nobody no....


----------



## bastl-axel (27. September 2021)

aufgehts schrieb:


> ..wo genau musst  dich schämen..


Ich muss mich nirgends und für gar nix schämen. Ich kann, was ich kann und fertig.
Und ich weiß, dass andere besser sind, als ich, deswegen bin ich aber trotzdem gut.


----------



## Orby (27. September 2021)

Wie schon mehrfach geschrieben, Bremszug vor die Dropper und gut ist. 
Wenn willst, kannst noch das verwenden und zwischen VR Bremsleitung und hintere Bremsleitung klemmen. 








						Jagwire S-Haken für Zugverlegung
					

S-Haken aus Plastik für Schalt-/Bremszüge und Leitungen von Jagwire. Technische Daten:Material:KunststoffDurchmesser:2 x 5,0-5,5 mmLänge:18,7 mmKompatibilität:BremszugaußenhüllenSchaltzugaußenhüllenHydraulikleitungenHerstellernummern:black:CHA046-N1w




					www.bike-components.de
				




Der Schaden ist Lack mehr nicht. 



bastl-axel schrieb:


> Das ist aber was anderes. Meine Signatur lautet aber: "Stürzen ist keine Schande, aber schieben". Das bedeutet, dass man bei entsprechender Fahrweise schon mal stürzen kann, bzw. sogar darf, ohne sich zu blamieren, aber wer etwas mangelnder Fahrtechnik und/oder mangels Kondition nicht fahren kann, sondern schieben muss, sollte sich nicht MTBer nennen, sondern eher schämen.


Als jemand der schon auf 2.700m stand als der Heli meinen Kumpel geholt hat, kann ich deine Signatur und deine Erklärung nur als dumm, sinnfrei und gefährlich bezeichnen. 

Ich möchte hier auch alle ausdrücklich vor so einer gefährlichen dummen Einstellung warnen. Echte Biker haben kein Problem damit, wenn jemand mal schiebt weil Kraft oder Fahrtechnik nicht ausreichen.  
Keiner möchte Erste Hilfe leisten, bei der Bergung helfen und der Verletzte vielleicht Monate mit Platten im Körper etc rumlaufen.


----------



## Black-Under (28. September 2021)

aufgehts schrieb:


> Reden wir hier von alpin
> S3/S4 oder wo genau musst  dich schämen .
> Oder du schiebst bereits bei S2 ...
> Nobody no....


Völlig wurscht wo man schiebt. Nur weil man vielleicht eine Passage nicht kann ist man dann kein MTBler? 
Was für eine arrogante Einstellung. 

Der nächste sagt dann wenn man kein S4 fahren kann ist man kein MTBler oder keinen 4m Sprung hinlegt oder keine 20m Manual.........

Wer sich nicht traut zu schieben sollte sich schämen.


----------



## bastl-axel (28. September 2021)

Nur Buben hier und keine Männer. 🙄
Es geht mir nicht explizit um S3 oder sogar S4 und arrogant sind doch da wohl eher die, die erzählen, wie gut sie angeblich sind und dann schon bei S2 kneifen und dadurch der Gruppe den Spaß verderben.


----------



## Orby (28. September 2021)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> Nur Buben hier und keine Männer. 🙄
> Es geht mir nicht explizit um S3 oder sogar S4 und arrogant sind doch da wohl eher die, die erzählen, wie gut sie angeblich sind und dann schon bei S2 kneifen und dadurch der Gruppe den Spaß verderben.


Ja es gibt Biker die sich unwissend oder vielleicht fälschlicherweise falsch einschätzen. 
Meinst also die sollen sich lieber runterstützen, dann geborgen werden und dann hat die Gruppe nach der Bergung mehr Spaß allein wenn der Heli die Person geborgen hat? 

Ich hab in Finale auch schon mal den letzten Run ausgelassen da an dem Tag meine Kräfte nicht mehr da waren. Sicherlich hab ich auch schon mal irgendwo eine Stelle geschoben wegen Hirnblocke oder einfach keine Linie gesehen an dem Tag. Dann warten die Mitfahrer halt vielleicht auch mal auf mich 2min, besser als mich dann bergen und versorgen zu müssen. 

Ich hatte bisher Gluck und hoffe es bleibt so. In keiner Gruppe war jemals eine so intolerante, rücksichtslose, verantwortungslose, egoistische Person dabei. 
Auch wenn der Guide in der EWS fährt, oder in einer Gruppe ehemalige Guides und Racer sind, hat man immer gegenseitig aufeinander Rücksicht genommen. Die waren auch nicht hirntot und wussten dass jeder mal einen schlechten Tag haben kann.


----------



## fone (28. September 2021)

Orbea-OIZ" data-source="post: 17687009"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Orbea-OIZ schrieb:


> Ok. Jeder fängt mal an und braucht Erfahrungen. Aber wenn ich doch überhaupt keinen Plan habe...


Dachte ich mir auch aber der Mensch ist schon seit 2008 hier angemeldet. Komisch.


Orby schrieb:


> Wie schon mehrfach geschrieben, Bremszug vor die Dropper und gut ist.
> Wenn willst, kannst noch das verwenden und zwischen VR Bremsleitung und hintere Bremsleitung klemmen.
> 
> 
> ...


Die Jagwire Dinger haben bei mir leider nicht funktioniert, die rutschen in kürzester Zeit an den Leitungen in eine stabile Lage, in der sie die geringsten Belastungen abkriegen und die Züge sind wieder frei und am Wackeln. (ich hab aber auch immer übertrieben lange Leitungen)
Klebeband wirkt super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orby (28. September 2021)

fone schrieb:


> Die Jagwire Dinger haben bei mir leider nicht funktioniert, die rutschen in kürzester Zeit an den Leitungen in eine stabile Lage, in der sie die geringsten Belastungen abkriegen und die Züge sind wieder frei und am Wackeln. (ich hab aber auch immer übertrieben lange Leitungen)
> Klebeband wirkt super.


Ja die funktionieren nicht überall. Das verrutschen kann aber genau der Vorteil sein. 
Bei mir hat es so super das Klappern beseitigt


----------



## Deleted 247734 (28. September 2021)

Für mich ist jeder Mountainbiker, welcher auch mit seinem Mountainbike das passenden Terrain fährt. Stürzen, Schieben, und Dreck zwischen den Zähnen gehören einfach dazu. Was für mich keine Mountainbiker sind: diejenigen, welchen man ansieht das sie vom Händler falsch beraten wurden, und mit grobstolligen Endurobikes ihren Sonntagsausflug auf dem Radweg machen. Die müssen sich nicht schämen, sondern der Händler, welcher schlicht und ergreifend dem Kunden ein falsches Rad aufgeschwatzt hat.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (28. September 2021)

Na das geht gut weg vom Thema hier. Ich wollte noch etwas spitzfindig sein: das ist kein Bowdenzug sondern ne Hydraulikleitung, die da den Rahmen angräbt.
Achja: würde ich Klebeband nehmen. Und etwas Schutzfolie an den Rahmen, auch wenn es dafür etwas spät ist.


----------



## s37 (28. September 2021)

nur @bastl-axel sollte sich für so einen blödsinn schämen...schieben ist absolut ok, aus welchen gründen auch immer! lieber schieben, als blödsinn schreiben!

zum verbinden der leitungen würde ich silikon-tape statt klebeband empfehlen, geiles zeug


----------



## bastl-axel (28. September 2021)

s37 schrieb:


> ..schieben ist absolut ok, aus welchen Gründen auch immer!..


Hast also auch kein großes Fahrkönnen und/oder Muffensausen.


----------



## s37 (28. September 2021)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> Hast also auch kein großes Fahrkönnen und/oder Muffensausen.


Natürlich nicht


----------



## aufgehts (28. September 2021)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> Hast also auch kein großes Fahrkönnen und/oder Muffensausen.


Naja , bisher hast uns vorenthalten wo dein Fahrkönnen endet und du schiebst.

Hoch sowie runter.

Nu mal Farbe bekennen statt Sprüche klopfen.

Das du sowieso ein Held bist, wissen wir inzwischen,  also keine falsche Bescheidenheit.


----------



## backcountrybonn (29. September 2021)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> Das ist aber was anderes. Meine Signatur lautet aber: "Stürzen ist keine Schande, aber schieben". Das bedeutet, dass man bei entsprechender Fahrweise schon mal stürzen kann, bzw. sogar darf, ohne sich zu blamieren, aber wer etwas mangelnder Fahrtechnik und/oder mangels Kondition nicht fahren kann, sondern schieben muss, sollte sich nicht MTBer nennen, sondern eher schämen.


Was für ein dämlicher Kommentar, sorry. Selten so laut gelacht und dabei fast an der eigenen Kotze erstickt hier im Forum. 

Nur Buben und keine Männer? Aha, Frauen sind gleich ausgeschlossen. Ich kenne da ein paar Frauen, die würden dich bestimmt weinend auf dem Trail stehen lassen, wenn ich dein theoretisches Gefasel von den Schwierigkeitsstufen lese.

Stürzen besser als schieben? Klar, so ohne Verstand bestimmte Schlüsselstellen fahren und die eigene Gesundheit gefährden. Und schieben ist auch doof. Klar, weil ja jeder den gleichen Saft in den Schenkeln hat. "Den Spaß in der Gruppe verderben", ich vermute bei deinen Kommentaren eher du fährst viel alleine ...


----------



## backcountrybonn (29. September 2021)

Randel Burton schrieb:


> Das Fahrrad war beim Händler zum Service, dort hat es aber offensichtlich auch niemand bemerkt oder bemerken wollen (keine Unterstellung).



Speicher den Schaden als Lehrgeld ab, bei meinem ersten MTB das viel im Gelände bewegt wurde, hatte ich das auch an verschiedenen Stellen. Das vergisst man dann nicht mehr so schnell und bei jedem neuen Bike werden nun dann die potentiellen Steuerstellen mit 3M oder Slappertape beklebt.

Wenn eine Leitung ungünstig liegt, dann frisst die sich sehr schnell in Alu oder Carbon ein und beschädigt nicht nur den Lack, sondern geht schön tief rein. Besonders anfällig sind die Stellen, wo Reibung durch zusätzliche Bewegung entsteht, beim Steuerrohr, zwischen Hinterbau und Rahmen. Und das schafft nicht nur der Bowdenzug mit seiner Hülle, Bremsleitungen sind da auch ganz umtriebig. 

Auch schleifen manchmal die HR-Reifen an den Sattelstreben, wenn der Mantel vielleicht etwas zu breit ist, oder viel bei schlechtem Wetter gefahren wird und durch den zusätzlichen Modder der Reifen sich "verbreitert". 

Google an besten mal nach dem Thema, da finden sich noch weitere Stellen die sehr anfällig sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastl-axel (29. September 2021)

Na, da bellen ja viele getroffene Hunde, aber eigentlich wollte ich mich mit meinen bissigen Kommentaren nur wegen den, mich beleidigenden, Bemerkungen über meine Signatur rächen.


----------



## Orby (29. September 2021)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> Na, da bellen ja viele getroffene Hunde, aber eigentlich wollte ich mich mit meinen bissigen Kommentaren nur wegen den, mich beleidigenden, Bemerkungen über meine Signatur rächen.


Ich kenne einige die sehr gut darin sind was sie machen, ob Hobby oder Job. Aber die meisten sind da eher entspannt und müssen sich verbal nicht ihr Selbstbewusstsein polieren mit Geprahle. 

Oft sind es eher die mittelmässigen die es betonen müssen und versuchen ihr nicht vorhandenes Selbstbewusstsein damit auf zu polieren.


----------



## Black-Under (29. September 2021)

Orby schrieb:


> Ich kenne einige die sehr gut darin sind was sie machen, ob Hobby oder Job. Aber die meisten sind da eher entspannt und müssen sich verbal nicht ihr Selbstbewusstsein polieren mit Geprahle.
> 
> Oft sind es eher die mittelmässigen die es betonen müssen und versuchen ihr nicht vorhandenes Selbstbewusstsein damit auf zu polieren.


......................................ok


----------



## fone (29. September 2021)

s37 schrieb:


> nur @bastl-axel sollte sich für so einen blödsinn schämen...schieben ist absolut ok, aus welchen gründen auch immer! lieber schieben, als blödsinn schreiben!
> 
> zum verbinden der leitungen würde ich silikon-tape statt klebeband empfehlen, geiles zeug


Bei mir ist es in der Tat ein Stück Mastix Tape, glaube ich.




Lasst doch mal das Schiebe Thema sein, interessiert doch niemanden.


----------



## Deleted 347960 (29. September 2021)

fone schrieb:


> Lasst doch mal das Schiebe Thema sein, interessiert doch niemanden.


Sehe ich auch so. Irgendwann schiebt jeder mal. Insofern ist die Diskussion hier vollkommen hohl. Denn es  hängt ja wohl nicht nur vom Fahrkönnen, sondern auch von der Situation ab.
Ich bin z. B. nicht besonders schwindelfrei, deswegen ist bei mir an extrem ausgesetzten Stellen ziemlich schnell Schicht, obwohl der Weg vielleicht sogar flowig ist.
Andererseits ist es mir bei Arco mal passiert, dass ich oben an einem ziemlich harten und verblockten Trail stand und darüber nachdachte, ob ich es wohl probieren soll runterzufahren. Dann kam eine Gruppe voll ausgerüsteter Biker an (Österreicher, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere) und ich habe gefragt, ob die da runter fahren.
Die ersten hatten schon angefangen sich runterzustürzen, also hatte ich den letzten der Gruppe gefragt und er antwortete extrem selbstsicher: Warum auch nicht?
Also habe ich es auch probiert. Er war der erste der schob, und den ich nach kurzer Zeit Überholt habe, nach und nach überholte ich auch alle anderen und alle schoben... Das war mit meinem 26er Specialized Stumpjumper, Baujahr 1998 mit Magura John Tomac Bremsen. Die anderen hatten zum Großteil Fullies.


----------



## Deleted 347960 (29. September 2021)

Randel Burton schrieb:


> PS: Kann man Eurer Einschätzung nach den Rahmen noch bedenkenlos fahren?


Noch zum Thema: Nein, auf gar keinen Fall! Ich bin so großzügig, dass ich Dir das Bike um 150 Euro abkaufe. Keine Ursache, ist doch selbstverständlich, dass man hilft, wenn man helfen kann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Under (29. September 2021)

Zucchi schrieb:


> Noch zum Thema: Nein, auf gar keinen Fall! Ich bin so großzügig, dass ich Dir das Bike um 150 Euro abkaufe. Keine Ursache, ist doch selbstverständlich, dass man hilft, wenn man helfen kann!


Ich biete 200


----------



## Orby (29. September 2021)

300€ die will ich aber wenn ich es nehme. Ist ein Cube da will ich Schmerzensgeld  😜 

Bevor ich jetzt mein Fett abbekomme, hatte selbst drei und muss keins mehr haben.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (29. September 2021)

Zucchi schrieb:


> Andererseits ist es mir bei Arco mal passiert, dass ich oben an einem ziemlich harten und verblockten Trail stand und darüber nachdachte, ob ich es wohl probieren soll runterzufahren.


Solange es nur verblockt ist... ich gebe auf wenn kein Pfad mehr erkennbar, oder es absurd steil ist. Obwohl letzteres eigentlich geht, solange man keine Panikbremsung macht und den Fuß absetzen will. Die Schwerkraft befördert einen runter, und die Geschwindigkeit hält einen auf dem Bock. Passt schon - laufen lassen.

Ab einem gewissen Alter muss man anderen aber nichts mehr beweisen (bei manchen kommt das eher, andere brauchen etwas länger). Wer sich im Training oder auf Tour über andere lustig machen muss, ist imho eine ziemliche Wurst. Für Vergleiche gibt's Wettkämpfe.


----------



## Deleted 347960 (29. September 2021)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Ab einem gewissen Alter muss man anderen aber nichts mehr beweisen (bei manchen kommt das eher, andere brauchen etwas länger). Wer sich im Training oder auf Tour über andere lustig machen muss, ist imho eine ziemliche Wurst. Für Vergleiche gibt's Wettkämpfe.


Ums beweisen ging es eigentlich nicht, nur um zu sehen, ob die anderen wirklich so hart und gut waren, wie sie sich am Anfang zeigten, das hat mich seinerzeit schon motiviert, es wenigstens zu versuchen. Ich habe dann aber nicht diese gefragt, warum sie denn so schlecht da runter gefahren sind sondern mich einfach gefreut, dass ich etwas geschafft habe, was ich zuerst nicht dachte, aber nur für mich. Ich habe keinen von den überholten mehr gesehen und auch nicht vor, diesen zu verzapfen, wie leicht das doch alles war.


----------



## Deleted 347960 (29. September 2021)

Orby schrieb:


> 300€ die will ich aber wenn ich es nehme. Ist ein Cube da will ich Schmerzensgeld 😜


Na bei Deinem Angebot kann man ja gar nicht anders als zugreifen. Kaufst Du Dir dann von den 300 Euro ein modernes Santa Cruz, unter Hinzufügen von 8500 Euro?


----------



## Orby (29. September 2021)

Zucchi schrieb:


> Na bei Deinem Angebot kann man ja gar nicht anders als zugreifen. Kaufst Du Dir dann von den 300 Euro ein modernes Santa Cruz, unter Hinzufügen von 8500 Euro?


Die Preise sind aktuell wirklich abgehoben, da ist Cube wirklich klasse. Wer zu einem fairen Preis Biken will und keine extremen Ansprüche oder Vorlieben hat, dazu nicht über ca. 1,90-1,92m ist, der wird sicherlich glücklich. 

Santa hat schöne Bikes, auch andere Hersteller, ich würde mir nur einen Rahmen holen und Aufbauen. Fairnesshalber die Rahmen wo mir gefallen, kosten meist so viel wie ein Cube Komplettbike. Ist es mir aber wert aus Erfahrung raus.


----------



## Deleted 347960 (29. September 2021)

Orby schrieb:


> Die Preise sind aktuell wirklich abgehoben, da ist Cube wirklich klasse. Wer zu einem fairen Preis Biken will und keine extremen Ansprüche oder Vorlieben hat, dazu nicht über ca. 1,90-1,92m ist, der wird sicherlich glücklich.
> 
> Santa hat schöne Bikes, auch andere Hersteller, ich würde mir nur einen Rahmen holen und Aufbauen. Fairnesshalber die Rahmen wo mir gefallen, kosten meist so viel wie ein Cube Komplettbike. Ist es mir aber wert aus Erfahrung raus.


Ich kann natürlich nur aus meiner Erfahrung sprechen. Ich habe es genau so mit einem Cube Stereo Rahmen von 2015 gemacht, den ich 2017 für einen Schleuderpreis gefunden hatte. Vollcarbon, Gewicht bei 18 Zoll 2080 Gramm und dann habe ich es selbst aufgebaut, mit Rock Show Pike, MAgura MT5 und Syntace Laufrädern.
Das Bike hat bis jetzt ca. 7000 km runter, vorwiegend im alpinen Gelände und es hat mich immer gut begleitet.
Natürlich ist die Geometrie nicht auf neustem Stand. Aber wenn man das will, muss man jedes Jahr ein neues Bike kaufen und hat nach kurzer Zeit wieder etwas, was laut den Superhelden in den Foren "absolut unfahrbar ist".
Der Rahmen ist 22 Zoll gross und passt mir absolut mit meinen 187 cm, wenn man den Sattel aber weiter rauszieht (da bin ich nicht mit an Limit) kann man damit auch leicht mit 195 cm gut fahren.


----------



## Orby (29. September 2021)

Zucchi schrieb:


> Ich kann natürlich nur aus meiner Erfahrung sprechen. Ich habe es genau so mit einem Cube Stereo Rahmen von 2015 gemacht, den ich 2017 für einen Schleuderpreis gefunden hatte. Vollcarbon, Gewicht bei 18 Zoll 2080 Gramm und dann habe ich es selbst aufgebaut, mit Rock Show Pike, MAgura MT5 und Syntace Laufrädern.
> Das Bike hat bis jetzt ca. 7000 km runter, vorwiegend im alpinen Gelände und es hat mich immer gut begleitet.
> Natürlich ist die Geometrie nicht auf neustem Stand. Aber wenn man das will, muss man jedes Jahr ein neues Bike kaufen und hat nach kurzer Zeit wieder etwas, was laut den Superhelden in den Foren "absolut unfahrbar ist".
> Der Rahmen ist 22 Zoll gross und passt mir absolut mit meinen 187 cm, wenn man den Sattel aber weiter rauszieht (da bin ich nicht mit an Limit) kann man damit auch leicht mit 195 cm gut fahren.


Du weißt doch schon aus der Vergangenheit, dass wir hier auf keinen gemeinsamen Nenner kommen.  

Mein Bike ist ca. 4,5 Jahre alt und ich hab es 2 Jahre. Bis auf Kettenstreben die heute bei so einem Rahmen 5mm länger sind, ist es bis heute absolut aktuell. Ist halt eine kleine Bude die anders denkt als Massenhersteller der es der breiten Masse recht machen muss um Stückzahlen zu verkaufen.  

Mein DC Bike ist mit 120/105mm und meinen 1,86m 3 Rahmennummern größer als dein Bike was du mit 1,87m fährst. Mein Lenkwinkel ist flacher als damals das Enduro bei Cube hatte. 
Mein Kumpel fährt das gleiche Bike, hab es ihm aufgebaut, es ist ca. 9mm länger als dein Bike, er will unbedingt das größere probieren was bereits eine Rahmennummer größer ist als dein Bike was du bist 1,95m empfiehlst. Er ist 1,65m. Hier darf jeder entscheiden was er denkt besser passt.   

Wir haben unterschiedliche Meinungen. Du sagst 2014 ist super, ich sag 2021 ist besser. Darf jeder für sich entscheiden, wenn man Spaß hat ist alles gut.


----------



## Deleted 347960 (29. September 2021)

Orby schrieb:


> Du weißt doch schon aus der Vergangenheit, dass wir hier auf keinen gemeinsamen Nenner kommen.
> 
> Mein Bike ist ca. 4,5 Jahre alt und ich hab es 2 Jahre. Bis auf Kettenstreben die heute bei so einem Rahmen 5mm länger sind, ist es bis heute absolut aktuell. Ist halt eine kleine Bude die anders denkt als Massenhersteller der es der breiten Masse recht machen muss um Stückzahlen zu verkaufen.
> 
> ...


Na das ist ja eine sehr freundliche Antwort. Danke für die ausführlichen Instruktionen darüber, was gut ist, und was nicht gut ist.
Wenn Dein Kumpel mit 1,65 cm eine Nummer größer als mein 22er will, würde ich ihm empfehlen, den Becher von Alice Cooper anzuziehen.
Und wenn Du mit Deinen 1,86 cm Größe ei einen 26 Zoll Rahmen fährst kann ich Dir nur noch gratulieren. Das hat was artistiches an sich. 
Ich habe hier übrigens nicht geschrieben, dass 2014 besser als 2021 ist, also behaupte es auch nicht einfach so, nur weil Du unbedingt Cube runtermachen musst. Komm mal ein wenig runter. 
Ich habe hier geschrieben, dass ich nicht jedes Jahr ein neues Bike kaufen will. 
Ob dann die 9000 Euro Teile wirklich so viel besser sind, hängt wohl auch ein wenig von der persönlichen Erfahrung ab, die man damit macht. Sicher hat der Händler mehr Marge, so dass er auch unzufriedenen Kunden schnell entgegen kommen kann. 
Es gibt allerdings auch Foren, wo jemand von einer Serviceabwicklung con Santa Cruz berichtet, bei der es einem die Schuhe auszieht.
Aber Du hast recht, wir kommen wirklich auf keinen gemeinsamen Nenner und darauf will ich eigentlich auch gar nicht hinaus. Ich will einfach ein wenig nachdenklich stimmen, ob vielleicht alle Deine fixen Vorurteile wirklich so realistisch sind, wie Du es denkst oder ob es vielleicht noch etwas anderes gibt.
Zu Deiner Unterstellung ich hielte 2014 für besser als 2021 kann ich Dir allerdings doch etwas Öl in Dein Feuer gießen: mein S HPC wiegt mit nicht wirklich den leichtesten Laufrädern, die so ziemlich alles seit 2016 problemlos überstanden haben (ich hatte sie für mein komplett Hardtail gekauft und dann aufs Stereo umgebaut) ca 13 Kilo. Die aktuellen Boliden wiegen 16 Kilo. Das merkt man bergauf. Und es liegt nicht vorwiegend am Rahmen, sondern zum großen Teil an Reifen und einfach schweren Teilen. Lenker mit 300 Gramm. Meiner wiegt 200 Gramm, Syntace mit Cube Label. Reifen mit 1100 Gramm, meine wiegen hinten 740 (Rock Razor) und vorn 890 (Hans Dampf, kürzlich umgebaut). Weil die Leute einfach glauben, ständig nur noch irgendwelche absoluten Hardcore Felsenabfahrten runterzheizen, und vor allem glauben, dass es auf jede Sekunde ankommt. In Wirklichkeit fahren sie dann Wald und Forstwege, wo man auch mit dem Rocket Ron mit 530 Gramm spielend durchkommen kann. Und bergauf wundern sie sich, warum es eigentlich so schwer zu treten geht. Falls sie überhaupt bergauf fahren.


----------



## Orby (29. September 2021)

Ich möchte Cube nicht schlecht machen, aber es ist für mich kein Benchmark.

Ich finde es komplett sinnfrei in 2021 ein Bike mit 426 Reach für Leute mit 1,95m zu empfehlen. Dafür bieten heute Hersteller 500 Reach. Meine haben zwischen 475-512. Unsere Kleine hat sich letztes Jahr mit 1,58m ein 27.5 HT mit 411 Reach ausgesucht. 

Die Aussage man müsste jedes Jahr ein neues Bike kaufen hab ich widerlegt, wohl nicht bemerkt. Auch 8-9.000€ abe ich nie genannt, wie auch SC nie. Ich selber hab das 2014 Stereo 120 gefahren in 20", somit sind es keine Vorurteile von mir. Mein DC wiegt 12,15kg fahrfertig, es ist potenter als mein Stereo 120 aus 2014 jemals war trotz geringerem Federweg. Mit deiner Bereifung würde es bei 12,32gr liegen. Die Cube Bikes sind leicht weil die Rahmen eher weich waren/sind und die Lager klein. Das 150 Stereo mit 13,9kg war bergauf langsamer als mein jetztiges 160/140mm Bike mit 15kg fahrfertig. Einfach mal steilen Sitzwinkel probieren.
Das 150 war 5 oder 7 mal in der Werkstatt und davon 3x bei Cube direkt, von 52 Wochen war es 42 weg und um es los zu werden mit dem Händler hat es mich 1.000€ gekostet für ein Jahr und 900km. Und Reifen gahre ich von 720-1.320gr, kenne also die Unterschiede. 
In meinen Fotoalben sind auch diverste Testrides und vermutlich 90% der Bikes die ich gefahren bin abgebildet, auch im alpinen Gelände. 

Aber das alles ist dir ja schon bekannt aus einem vorherigen Thread, bin nur überrascht wie es entfallen ist und jetzt als Vorurteile deklamiert wird.  

Ich hab kein Problem damit wenn jemand sein Bike mag und es ihm super taugt. Bin aber Realist, das Bessere ist des Guten Feind. 
Cube hat ein super Preis-Leistungsverhältnis, sind aber eher kurz und mit langem Sattelrohr. Wer die passende Größe hat wird zu einem attraktiven Preis ein brauchbares und gutes Bike bekommen. 
Wer lieber längere Bike mag und nicht zu lange Beine hat, bzw. allgemein groß ist, oder auch auf Hinterbauperformance Wert legt, sollte sich aber woanders umschauen. 
Ob der Service bei teuren Marken besser ist, hängt wohl vom Händler ab. Hier gibt es sicherlich keine pauschale Aussage teure Marke automatisch besserer Service. 

Aber es gibt einen Punkt wo ich übereinstimme mir dir, es wird gerne extrem viel unnötiger Federweg gekauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Under (29. September 2021)

Was habt Ihr denn für ein Problem. Hallo?


----------



## Deleted 347960 (30. September 2021)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Was habt Ihr denn für ein Problem. Hallo?


Keins. Wir diskutieren und tauschen Meinungen und, vor allem, Erfahrungen aus.


----------



## themountain (30. September 2021)

Zucchi schrieb:


> Keins. Wir diskutieren und tauschen Meinungen und, vor allem, Erfahrungen aus.


WTF...ihr sollt dem Threadersteller helfen..duuuh.  Hier mein Vorschlag--->klebste auf die abgeschrubbelten Stellen , fertig .nur 3.50euro


----------



## Black-Under (30. September 2021)

Gib mir das verdammte Kittycat Armband.....


----------



## Black-Under (30. September 2021)

Zucchi schrieb:


> Keins. Wir diskutieren und tauschen Meinungen und, vor allem, Erfahrungen aus.


Na ja in der Kneipe würde ich jetzt Messer austeilen.


----------



## bastl-axel (30. September 2021)

Messer austeilen. Mannomann. 🙄


----------



## Orby (30. September 2021)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Na ja in der Kneipe würde ich jetzt Messer austeilen.


Ich geh doch nicht mit einem Messer zu einer Schießerei 🤣


----------



## Deleted 347960 (30. September 2021)

Orby schrieb:


> Ich geh doch nicht mit einem Messer zu einer Schießerei 🤣


Ich werde hingegen den Hinterreifen parfümieren, so wird es angenehmer für @Orby wenn er daran schnüffeln muss.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (30. September 2021)

Zucchi schrieb:


> Ich werde hingegen den Hinterreifen parfümieren, so wird es angenehmer für @Orby wenn er daran schnüffeln muss.


Aber hol dir vorher noch einige Fahrtechnik-Tips von @bastl-axel - sonst wird das nix!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastl-axel (30. September 2021)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Aber hol dir vorher noch einige Fahrtechnik-Tips von @bastl-axel - sonst wird das nix!


Guter Rat.


----------



## Randel Burton (30. September 2021)

fone schrieb:


> Dachte ich mir auch aber der Mensch ist schon seit 2008 hier angemeldet. Komisch.
> ...


Was stimmt denn nicht mit Euch?  
Ich habe leider das Carbonrahmenbaustudium verbummelt.
Nach meinem Verständnis können aber auch schon kleine Fehler in der Faser unschöne Folgen haben. 
Mein Ziel ist, dass das Steuerrohr bei Belastung an seinem Platz bleibt.



neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Na das geht gut weg vom Thema hier. Ich wollte noch etwas spitzfindig sein: das ist kein Bowdenzug sondern ne Hydraulikleitung, die da den Rahmen angräbt.
> Achja: würde ich Klebeband nehmen. Und etwas Schutzfolie an den Rahmen, auch wenn es dafür etwas spät ist.


Da hast du natürlich vollkommen recht. 
Die Folie schützt dann eben ab jetzt gegen das Loch, das es sonst einmal geworden wäre 



backcountrybonn schrieb:


> Speicher den Schaden als Lehrgeld ab, bei meinem ersten MTB das viel im Gelände bewegt wurde, hatte ich das auch an verschiedenen Stellen. Das vergisst man dann nicht mehr so schnell und bei jedem neuen Bike werden nun dann die potentiellen Steuerstellen mit 3M oder Slappertape beklebt.


Man lernt nie aus. Bei meinen bisherigen Alu-Hobeln hatte ich das Problem nicht.
Empfinde ich trotzdem als äußerst traurige Vorstellung seitens des Herstellers.



themountain schrieb:


> WTF...ihr sollt dem Threadersteller helfen..duuuh.  Hier mein Vorschlag--->klebste auf die abgeschrubbelten Stellen , fertig .nur 3.50euro


Shut up and take my money!
Wo kann ich kaufen?! Need!


----------



## Diddo (30. September 2021)

Randel Burton schrieb:


> Man lernt nie aus. Bei meinen bisherigen Alu-Hobeln hatte ich das Problem nicht.
> Empfinde ich trotzdem als äußerst traurige Vorstellung seitens des Herstellers.


Wieso Hersteller? Das ist doch Sache des Händlers, dass er dir von so offensichtlichen Mängeln freie Ware übergibt. Der Hersteller schickt dem nur nen Karton zur Endmontage...


----------



## S-H-A (30. September 2021)

Wer so eine Angst vor Carbon hat, oder schnell verunsichert ist, sollte bei Alu, Stahl oder Titan bleiben. Carbon ist kein Glas. Und grad am Steuerrohr und Tretlager massiv ausgeführt.


----------



## fone (1. Oktober 2021)

Randel Burton schrieb:


> Was stimmt denn nicht mit Euch?
> Ich habe leider das Carbonrahmenbaustudium verbummelt.
> Nach meinem Verständnis können aber auch schon kleine Fehler in der Faser unschöne Folgen haben.
> Mein Ziel ist, dass das Steuerrohr bei Belastung an seinem Platz bleibt.


Dann kauf dir einen neuen Rahmen, sonst wirst du das ewig im Hinterkopf haben und nie frei fahren können.


----------



## Randel Burton (1. Oktober 2021)

Diddo schrieb:


> Wieso Hersteller? Das ist doch Sache des Händlers, dass er dir von so offensichtlichen Mängeln freie Ware übergibt. Der Hersteller schickt dem nur nen Karton zur Endmontage...


Da hast du recht. ich vermute allerdings das die Räder vormontiert von Cube geliefert werden. Mittlerweile kenne ich noch zwei andere HPC 140 Race Fahrer, bei denen das Problem ebenfalls stattfindet. 



S-H-A schrieb:


> Wer so eine Angst vor Carbon hat, oder schnell verunsichert ist, sollte bei Alu, Stahl oder Titan bleiben. Carbon ist kein Glas. Und grad am Steuerrohr und Tretlager massiv ausgeführt.


Und warum ist das dort so massiv ausgeführt? 
Richtig, dort wirken die größten Kräfte auf den Rahmen.  
Ich habe nie gesagt das ich Angst habe, ich bin nur gerne Informiert.  



fone schrieb:


> Dann kauf dir einen neuen Rahmen, sonst wirst du das ewig im Hinterkopf haben und nie frei fahren können.


Passt schon, das Trauma kommt dann erst noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orby (1. Oktober 2021)

Randel Burton schrieb:


> Da hast du recht. ich vermute allerdings das die Räder vormontiert von Cube geliefert werden. Mittlerweile kenne ich noch zwei andere HPC 140 Race Fahrer, bei denen das Problem ebenfalls stattfindet.


Die Cube Vormontage ist nicht berauschend, dies weiß auch jeder Händler. 
Muss sagen wenn mir ein Händler das Bike so übergeben würde, würde ich sicherlich das ganze Bike mal ganz genau prüfen und mir dann einen neuen Händler suchen.


----------



## mathijsen (2. Oktober 2021)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> ch wollte noch etwas spitzfindig sein: das ist kein Bowdenzug sondern ne Hydraulikleitung, die da den Rahmen angräbt.


Immerhin war's kein Bautenzug...


----------

